# good deal?



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

what do you think about $5 for about a group of 20 crypts ? good deal ? i think its wenditti or some common one...


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Yeah, that's a great deal!


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

most of them have 4-5 leafs on them but some have like 8-10 lol...


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

could you share with us where you got such a good deal? i would love to get some crypts other than wendtii


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Also, be carefull. Crypts can get large and 20 would eat up a lot of real estate. Do you know what type they are?


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

my crypt wendtii's stay small even though i have a flourite substrate and add jobes fert spikes underneath them, is that odd?


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

pretty sure they are wenditti. with the experience i had with them there always have been slow growing but once they start to grow they grow... the first 4 plants i had in my tank were crypts wenditti and i cut the roots cause they get like 8-10 inches long in like a month


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

so if all of them are wendtii's, i really suggest strongly that you go and get some other varieties...crypts are my favorite aquarium plants after trying a whole bunch of different ones, i always go back to crypts...


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

the only other crypt i have is a parva... and someone gave that to me i would get more crypts but the lfs dont stock that much variety of them...


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

how is the parva working out for you???


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

growing extremely slow... well first i got it with 2 leaves now it has 5 lol its growing but really slow ive had it for about 3 months i believe


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

Slow is par for parva.  

Mine has always taken a month or more to settle in before putting out new leaves and then maybe one a month or so. Getting baby plants takes months and months. 

Great little plant.


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

anyone know a way to speed up their growth...? even the guy who gave it to me his are growing as slow as mine and his are in a high light tank while mines in a low light tank...


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

do you have a foreground of parva?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Guppy,

I've never found a way to get parva to grow quickly, even under high light and good nutrients. It's just a slow plant.

Best,
Phil


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

haha i only have one plant... lol but the guy that gave it to me had a fore ground of parva he said its expensive though like $2-3 for a small plant with only two leafs...


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Guppy,

If you're willing to spend the money parva can make a great foreground. I once had close to 40 of them in one of my tanks a few years ago and they did their job well. Unfortunately that area was only about 8 square inches........

Best,
Phil


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

yeah i does make a great foreground, but unfortunatly im a student so im only on a student budget...haha


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

what foreground do you use?


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 17, 2004)

C. blassi is also a really slow grower. Anyone growing both C. parva and C. blassi? How do they compare?

Mike


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

C. parva grows faster for me than the blassii var. I have, spreads faster too. My var of blassii might not be however as I've seen what other people have and it makes me wonder.


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

i dont have a show tank right now because i tore it down about two weeks ago the plants are just in a random order same with the wood looks pretty crappy but im just waiting till i get my new compact flourecents lights but the parva is near the front so i can see it lol...


----------

